# Repair Question: Can't Pinpoint Noise



## deanofadmission (Sep 22, 2014)

Can any other HVAC contractors help me out? It's making a terrible whirling, grinding noise. Any ideas? The blower was already replaced. Here's a video, so you can hear it: http://vid174.photobucket.com/albums/w81/wyzz7/IMG_0287.mp4


----------

